
Crappy Christmas ad, John Lewis. Show your outsourced cleaners they're loved - SIOP
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/outsourced-cleaners-show-them-theyre-loved-mike-gilmore?trk=pulse_spock-articles
======
mjt1234
This is much better! [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIXfgB-
cWiY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIXfgB-cWiY)

